# Fine for a burn ban violation?



## DYI hunting (Sep 9, 2010)

I woke up this morning before 6am to fire trucks and an ambulance in my driveway.  It seems my neighbor decided to burn off a couple piles of brush the side of a single-wide trailer even though we have a burn ban and it has been really dry around the house.   

Do they give fines for burn ban violations?  Anybody know how much?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 9, 2010)

Usually get a warning first!


----------



## DYI hunting (Sep 9, 2010)

shakey gizzard said:


> Usually get a warning first!



I hope so, there is no way his fire could have spread.  He had plowed up at least 200 yards in every direction of the brush piles.  The fire department stayed for at least an hour before leaving.


----------



## Mackey (Sep 9, 2010)

It depends on the Fire Dept. Chief. Carroll Co Fire does not issue citations, that falls on Codes Enforcement. Wheather we get codes involved pretty much depends on the persons attitude and how many times we have been there in the past. You may also seek legal advice in the event any property was damaged.


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 9, 2010)

Are like little backyard campfires/bon fires counted in a burn ban?


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Sep 9, 2010)

I think if it is contained in a barrel then it's ok.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 9, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Are like little backyard campfires/bon fires counted in a burn ban?




Depends on where you are.

At the state level, no they are not included.

Local ordinances may include them --for example no open burning in Clarke County at any time.


----------



## tharris73 (Sep 9, 2010)

The state burn ban rule can be found at:

http://www.georgiaair.org/airpermit/downloads/aqrules/opernburning/ruleopenburningdec2009.pdf

Some localities can and will fine if they respond to the fire.

At the state level, warning first offense, potential fine second offense.


----------



## Strych9 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes the local PD or SO gives citations for burning outside of the burn ban. Saw a guy at work this week get a ticket for it. Of course his fire got out of control and we had to go put it out for him. Like someone above said...citations are for repeat offenders, or in cases where brush/woods fires start as a result.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't think they can prohibit "cooking fires".


----------



## greasemonkey1313 (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't know about fines for burning within a ban...but I had a permitted fire get away from me several years ago, and had to call FD. After they got the fire under control they asked for the permit #, and told me that if we had not had a permit then we would be responsible for the cost of FD coming out. Since I had the permit it was all good and covered. I learned then that it is surely cheaper to get a free permit and not have to worry.


----------



## meatseeker (Sep 9, 2010)

This is why I burn when its raining or snowing


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 9, 2010)

SarahFair said:


> Are like little backyard campfires/bon fires counted in a burn ban?



I wouldnt risk it with any fire right now! If we dont get rain soon,brush fires will be on rise!


----------



## xhunterx (Sep 10, 2010)

the last i heard in walker county you could burn during a ban if it was a cooking fire, camp fire, or bon fire that was being attended to. so if i have a small pile of brush that is safe to burn weather wise, then i burn it with a couple of lawn chairs set up nearby with marshmellows laying on them


----------



## bear-229 (Sep 30, 2010)

around here you will only get a fine if gfc comes out and then it is minor as long as no plows come out


----------

